# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2007] Conversion de formulaire en pdf

## Logarythme

Salut tout le monde.
Encore une fois j'ai besoin d'aide  ::D: 

voila je veux convertir un formulaire info path apres remplissage de ces champs en un fichier pdf en untlisant du code.
J'ai fait ce petit code:



```

```

mais a marche pas. et a renvoi ceci:

Alors si quelqu'un sait de quoi il s'agit ou a une autre manire de le faire  ::king:: 
Merci  tous.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Tu es en 2003 ou 2007?

Pke a priori il y a un plugin a rajouter en 2007:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=fr


Bonne journe.

----------


## Logarythme

Merci pour votre.
Cela est une solution pour le problem. mais serai t'il possible de le faire grace  du code.
Car il ne serai pratique d'installer ce plugin manuellement chez tout les utlisateurs. (plus de 1000).

----------


## billout rm

Ok trs bien, mais pour cela il faudra que tu nous en dise plus sur ton formulaire:

C'est un Infopath 2003 ou 2007 alors?
Et si c'est un 2007 (d'aprs ta rponse), est ce un formulaire classique, un formulaire compatible navigateur voir un formulaire host dans une page aspx?

Car pour le dernier cas j'ai la solution.


En attendant ta rponse.
Cordialement.

----------


## Logarythme

C'est Infopath 2007, Et c'est un formulaire simple sauf qu'il y' a deux ou trois vues avec du code C# deriere.
C'est tout je pense.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Logarythme

une autre chose, J'ai essayer avec l'ajout du plugin; mais a me sort un fichier Pdf on mise en page horizontale. Comment puis-je impose une vue normale?

----------


## lemmings

Salut  tous.




> billout rm:
> C'est un Infopath 2003 ou 2007 alors?
> Et si c'est un 2007 (d'aprs ta rponse), est ce un formulaire classique, un formulaire compatible navigateur voir un formulaire host dans une page aspx?
> 
> Car pour le dernier cas j'ai la solution.


je suis preneur de ta solution si tu l'as toujours ;-)

Merci

----------


## Logarythme

Peut-tu expliquer plus ton problme. J'ai eu une solution mais c'est un peu plus compliqu que l'ajout d'un plug-in.

----------

